# EMT test



## EMTCalais (Jan 31, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions about the EMT written test.  I have taken it before but that was in 2000 when it was still on papper.  This computer thing is nerve racking.  I welcome any advice.  Thanks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 31, 2008)

Have a look here; quite informative, if I do say so m'self.  Hope it helps...
TF

P.S. Nice Avatar, too  <_<


----------

